# Does studio fix fluid work ok with oily skin?



## doll.face (Nov 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,

Just wondering.. does anyone with SEMI oily skin use studio fix fluid with good results? My skin is semi oily. It's not super super drippy oily.

I had my makeup done once at MAC when she used studio fix fluid but it was for a halloween costume. It was also a few years ago before I was really interested in foundation. I'm pretty sure I remember it staying well throughout the night but I'm not sure.

Any help would be apprecaited, thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





.


----------



## vocaltest (Nov 29, 2008)

Apparently yes, but for me... no... to put it short!!!


----------



## aziajs (Nov 29, 2008)

It works ok for me.  I just make sure to set it with a powder.  I also ended up blotting or using blot powder sometime during the day.


----------



## darkorchid (Nov 29, 2008)

I use it on days when I want a lighter application than with Studio Fix. I rarely use without Prep + Prime first though, but I have a pretty oily T zone and it lasts a full 8 hours on me with only 1 light blot towards the afternoon. 

I agree with above - set with a powder like any liquid foundation and it should be perfect. Why not ask for a sample of it the next time you visit MAC and try it out for a few days?


----------



## stacylynne (Nov 29, 2008)

I use it sometimes. Just use blotting powder to set it.


----------



## Simply Elegant (Nov 30, 2008)

It's probably one of the best foundations MAC has for oily skin.


----------



## ClaireAvril (Nov 30, 2008)

i have combination skin.. and I use studio fix powder and fluid.  When I use the fluid I always set with the powder.

You can buy it..try it out - if you don't like it you can return it!!!


----------



## moonlit (Dec 3, 2008)

I have oily skin.I tried studio fix fluid and it made my skin flawless!!! You can use blot powder over it to mattify it incase u get oily.HTH


----------

